# Anyone had to go DOWN a diaper size?



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

My 2 yr old is a skinny minnie...he only weighs 24 pounds! :LOL

Several months ago, he could wear the L HH's very well. Now they seem too big. I know that he has grown in height and that seems to make his skinnier...which hardly seems possible.

ANyone else have this happen?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I know it happens to a lot of mommas! I bought a nice medium stash and then she grew. We're back in smalls! If he's skinny he'll probably be in Mediums until he starts using the potty


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

We were in larges for around 6 mos. Now he wears mediums OR larges, but in some things it has to be mediums.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Not down a size, but definitely tighter snaps than a year ago.
Noah's only gained a couple pounds since last August, but gotten much taller. I think he's about 26# these days. A few weeks ago I had his fuz on and next thing I knew it was around his ankles! I have to remember to cinch everything up tighter or it just drops off him.

He was a CHUNK last summer! (see pics)


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree, i'ts very common. My son went to larges at 4 months, and at 10 months started slimming down into mediums again.







Now he's a small/medium.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

This could've well been Ian had I bothered to ever size down!!!! He was at one point too large for med's so I bought all larges. He wore them forever. He could have easily done meds but I never sized down for him. He's now gonna be 4 in Sep and is literally in smaller snap settings than his 13 mo old baby bro who just now tips the scales at 29 lbs of non walkin chub a lovin buddha bellied chubby wubby rolls (could I mention more stabs at how chubby he is?!! LOL). Anyway, Ian only needs dipes at night, but I've done size comparisons and Zach is bigger than Ian in diapers and covers (waist and hips, not rise or length). So, yeah, you can totally need to size down. I can literally fit Ian into dipes and covers that Zach has outgrown!! Ian is about 32 lbs now, btw; I don't remember right off...


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Max was in larges at 6 months then back to med. by 15 months - he is 2.5 now and still in med.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh yeah! :LOL DD was in mediums then larges, now back to mediums (in most stuff). I so wish I hadn't sold all of my mediums







DD is currently less than 27 lbs & she's 2 and a half (and well over 90cm tall) She is seriously skinny


----------



## jens7lil1s (Feb 28, 2005)

with lauren, shrotly after she started walking and thinned down, nak, but thanks for reminding me not to rid myself of all mt mediums when the boys outgrow them, not right away anyway!


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

yes, Ava was in larges at 6 months old and wore them for nearly a year. Now she's a pretty standard medium at 22 months and has been for the last 4 months or so.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

We did, too! I call this The Incredible Disappearing Baby. :LOL

Ishie grew out of mediums and into larges between 4-6 months. Then, starting around 7 months (when he started crawling up on his knees, instead of scooting on his belly on the floor), he went down snap sizes on the larges... down, down, down... until finally, we had to go back to mediums, because all his larges were gapping at the thighs and waist. Since then, the snaps have gotten tighter (though I've recently noticed them loosening slightly again).

About a month ago (he's 13.5 months, now) I got the bright idea to try his size 1 SPs on him again. Doubled my stash of fitteds when I did that! And nothing's trimmer on him, not even Elbees.


----------



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

Glad to here that this is normal.....wish that I had bought more M and less L! I have 2 in M now.....


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

We went from med's to larges at 6 months, and now at 13 months I'm noticing that her FB's are a little loose in the waist, and her large VB's are quite big- the rise on the larges is still good for her, though, so I couldn't go back down to mediums unless they were high rise.

Also wanted to say hello from a fellow jie


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Yup, of course this was right after I finally sold all the mediums I had held on to for months! I figured if she hadn't gone back down to mediums in a year she wasn't going to :LOL. At least I have side snappers so I have just gone to tighter snaps with the fitteds we have and I'm glad she is growing back into her prefolds that were getting snug.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Moose went into larges around 5-6 months old, then when he started crawling and walking he slimmed down enough he probably could have fit in mediums again. His larges still fit ok on the tightest settings so I didn't size down. He was back into all larges within a few months. Now at 19mo he's slowly moving up to XL.

My oldest two never outgrew a medium their entire diapering career!


----------

